# Portage river



## Nwo fisherman (Mar 11, 2021)

Fished a branch of the portage today behind the family farm, where the river flows into an old stone quarry. Ended up with 10 bass, 6 blue gill, 2 bullhead, 3 rock bass and a fish ohio crappie. Threw all the fish back, does anyone have an opinion on if rock bass or bullhead are good to eat in the spring. I wear a size 13 boot i apologize for not getting the fish lined up with my boot very good. All bullhead were around 12 inches.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Sure sounds like a good day to me! Those rockbass are darn good table fare anytime of the year if you ask me. I have heard that bullhead are good from cold water but never tried them.


----------



## Nwo fisherman (Mar 11, 2021)

That is what I have heard about bullhead, thank you for the information on the rockbass, blue gill and crappie are my favorite so I figured rock bass should be decent as well. It was great to get out all afternoon in 70 degrees and out of the wind. I have been a member on here for years but got a new email so made a new account, have always enjoyed the northwest ohio reports on this site. I hope the pictures uploaded properly.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad to see you post, the NW-OH reports are always the slowest on the whole site. The best spots around here are usually either private waters or we never get a name of the lake since there are so few options. Word spreads fast with the locals when the bite is hot on one of the reservoirs.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Rock Bass and Bullhead are good anytime. Kinda hard to clean those little bullhead tho. You have to skin them like a cat.We used to catch some big ones up in the Irish Hills. 18 inchers Good eats.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

One of my fondest memories is staying up all night in my teens at the local fishin' hole catching bullhead and cooking them in the fire.
Gut, take off heads, fins and skin. Wrap in foil with butter, onions and seasoned salt.
A mess of them at 12"... a feast fit for a king!

Used to do the same with crappie but brought a cast iron skillet, oil and seasoned flour.


----------



## RSCLLC (Mar 12, 2021)

Tried the ol portage by route 6 and came up with nothing, slip bobber with worm by some rocks that in summer seem to produce some nice small mouth.. anyone know of any other spots along the portage from rt 23 to oak harbor that's decent? Thanks. Nice fish!!


----------



## Nwo fisherman (Mar 11, 2021)

I have heard in Woodville the fishing on the portage can be pretty good


----------



## Buckeye419 (Dec 11, 2020)

Did a trip last year on a flatbottom plastic 2 seater type boat from Riverbend Park in elmore to oak harbor... very low water last year but still found some decent holes. Access is the problem.. In some spots, I think property owners intentionally scattered broken glass around the areas that were kinda wide banked, so you can't go walking around on _their_ bank.. even though it's like 1/3rd the way across the river.. 

Nice multi species day! I'm gonna have to check out some spots here soon...too many people on the maumee for me


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy (Feb 2, 2005)

AtticaFish said:


> Glad to see you post, the NW-OH reports are always the slowest on the whole site. The best spots around here are usually either private waters or we never get a name of the lake since there are so few options. Word spreads fast with the locals when the bite is hot on one of the reservoirs.


"Word spreads fast with the locals when the bite is hot on one of the reservoirs."

Yes, and this is precisely why they should not be named or even hinted at. There are way too many people on these sites who don't want to put the time into figuring fish out for themselves but want everyone else to spoon feed info to them. Not trying to start a discussion on the subject, just stating a fact. Nough said


----------



## RSCLLC (Mar 12, 2021)

Good point!!


----------



## FishyMcFisherson (Jul 7, 2019)

A few nice holes on the portage if you can get to em. Small plastic boat or waders is your best bet probably.


----------

